

Africa, ApplePay and the iPhone 6: Resistance is futile - ssclafani
http://www.finextra.com/blogs/fullblog.aspx?blogid=9925

======
herge
Ugh, talk about an article needing a SavedYouAClick.

So ApplePay might finally make mobile payments worthwhile, because of Apple's
pressure on merchants. Which is nice because credit card fraud in the US
accounts for 7-15 billion dollars per year, which is not enough to warrant
changing all the POS systems in the US. But maybe not right away.

Also, we will randomly mention sub-sahara Africa because they apparently use a
lot of mobile payments already, except not with ApplePay.

------
skc
The Africa tie in here is beyond stupid.

Not to be flippant but Africa is the absolute last place anything "Apple" will
take hold.

------
waps
If people could please stop claiming that the <$1/day continent is going to
start buying $750 phones AND $350 watch that'd be great, mmmkay ?

